# Dun bar or silver dun bar?



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Parents are:Bc white flight cock carries opal and opal grizzle.
Hen is andalusion. Grandparents:Cock is dun opal t pattern check,
hen is opal grizzle.

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you may want to post in the genetics thread where more people interested in color will see it. it is beautiful.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

there is no such thing as a dun bar. Dun is Blue - Dilute - Spread, Silver is a term used for blue dilutes, and other things, I personally do not like this names and prefer to use genetic terms, Show people would call your bird a Silver bar, Racing guys called ash red bars Silver bars, And I suspect they call these birds Dun bars. If I was you I would call it a blue - dilute - bar.

Do you know if there is any Brown in the birds genetic background?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Pouter Guy - I have moved your thread to the proper forum. You should get more responses here.


----------



## PerfectRollers (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd personally say that it was a mealy. Except for the unusual 3rd bar....


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

PerfectRollers said:


> I'd personally say that it was a mealy. Except for the unusual 3rd bar....


It has a dark tail bar, It is not ash red based.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes thanks for the replys. The grandfather is a dun opal t pattern check. I guess some people would consider it brown opal.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Pouter Guy said:


> Yes thanks for the replys. The grandfather is a dun opal t pattern check. I guess some people would consider it brown opal.


they would be wrong if they considered a dun/silver brown, Dun is blue with dilute, brown is brown, simple as that.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

This bird looks a dilute blue bar (possibly with some bronzing - maybe opal or even heterozygous recessive red - but it is doubtful). Some would call it a dun bar, others a silver bar, but genetically speaking, dilute blue bar is the accurate terminology.

Also, brown opal is completely different from dilute (dun) opal, if you know people who consider those to be the same, you should point them to a good pigeon genetics site so misunderstandings like these will become rarer and in the end become extinct


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would like to see pictures of the parents and such. Are you working with dominant opal, recessive opal, or both? Since you mention a cockbird carrying opal mated to an opal, it makes me wonder. Dominant opal obviously cannot be "carried" without showing. Also can't carry grizzle without showing.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Pics of grandparents on fathers side.
Dun opal t pattern check cock opal grizzle hen.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Parents. Bc white flight cock of the last pair and a andalusion hen.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Im working with red opal,blue opal,dun opal,opal check,opal grizzle,dun opal pied.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Okey dokey, you have dominant opal so the BC cock isn't carrying that, or grizzle. But he does carry dilute.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

rudolph.est said:


> Some would call it a dun bar, others a silver bar, but genetically speaking, dilute blue bar is the accurate terminology.


The accurate terminology would just be dilute.


----------

